# Extreme Hobby in Little Falls NJ is READY FOR RACING!



## Extreme Hobby (Jun 26, 2011)

Extreme Hobby is now ready for RACING. Our 1/32nd Scalextric Track now has Trackmate installed and is ready for racing.
We will be holding weekly races and will post them here. 
*Anyone, or any Club interested in running their own race can contact us at 973-638-1750*.
Ask for Warren or Tom so we can work out details. The track is about 80 running feet.
We will shortly have our 1/64th track ready for racing also by 10/1/2011 and will be holding weekly races on that also. 
Visit our site at: http://www.extremehobby.net
We are located at 153 Newark Pompton Turnpike (Route 23) Little Falls.
It is about 1 mile from the Willowbrook Mall and 1 mile from Route 23/46/80 interchange.


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*extreme hobby*

where is the ho drag strip going?


----------

